# Yooka-Laylee: Release Date, New Trailer & Important Nintendo News



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2016)

It's because the Wii u is dead. Jumping ship is probably the right decision, but don't sugar the pill Playtonic: it's not technical, that's bullshit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> It's because the Wii u is dead. Jumping ship is probably the right decision, but don't sugar the pill: it's not technical, that's bullshit.


Their words, not mine. My guess is the Wii U couldn't handle the high polygon count.

Their exact words were:


> The Playtonic team is sad to confirm that despite our best efforts and exploring every possible avenue, we’ve encountered unforeseen technical issues that unfortunately mean it will be impossible for us to release the game on Wii U as initially planned.
> 
> We can however confirm the exciting news that we are now working very closely with Nintendo to look to bring Yooka-Laylee to the upcoming Nintendo Switch. We’re looking forward to exploring the opportunity and will have more details to share early next year.
> 
> We’d like to apologise to those affected by this development and offer all Wii U backers the opportunity to move their pledge free-of-charge to any of the versions launching on April 11th (PS4, Xbox One, PC, Mac or Linux) or upgrade to the Nintendo Switch version when we announce further details in 2017.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol yeah I wasn't saying it was your words, I just meant they're being "diplomatic" and bailing while they can. (Playtonic)

@The Real Jdbye it was not directed at you mate, I have updated my original response.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Lol yeah I wasn't saying it was your words, I just meant they're being "diplomatic" and bailing while they can.
> 
> @The Real Jdbye it was not directed at you mate, I have updated my original response.


Maybe, but we all know the Wii U isn't exactly a powerhouse, I can totally see it not being powerful enough to run Yooka-Laylee.
In other news, I get more hyped with each new trailer. It's exactly my kind of game. I'll probably be picking up the Switch version as well as the PC version which I already backed.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe, but we all know the Wii U isn't exactly a powerhouse, I can totally see it not being powerful enough to run Yooka-Laylee.
> In other news, I get more hyped with each new trailer. It's exactly my kind of game. I'll probably be picking up the Switch version as well as the PC version which I already backed.



It looks amazing, going to a collect-a-thon just like kazooie/tooie!

I've played the crap out of the toybox already, I was looking forward to Wii u version but perhaps now I should preorder a switch or get it on Xboner/ps4.


----------



## boomario (Dec 13, 2016)

I kind of understand that Wii U can easily have technical problems since Unity for Wii U is not very friendly, console is not powerful enough and not to say horrible tools for devs and nintendo way to be.
But of course that wasn't the only reason, Wii U is almost dead and Switch is almost there so why they would bother releasing it and be obfuscated by the new console? Not to say another completely different platform to work with considering Wii U and Switch seems like to be very different each other, it's too much for a team that is already working with all other plataforms (PS4, Xone, PC (windows, mac, linux)). It certainly hurts the people that was expecting the Wii U  version but this change were for the better.
Also, i wouldn't doubt this change has strong nintendo influence on it in favor of the platform _switch_.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2016)

why am i not surprised it didn't make it onto the wiiu


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 13, 2016)

rest in pepperoni Wii U, time to forget about your existence.


----------



## bowser (Dec 13, 2016)

Loving it! Music sounds like Banjo-Kazooie and I swear I heard Grunty's voice in the 2nd video at 00:25


----------



## DesuIsSparta (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't wait to play this game, even though i'll probably only play it once.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking forward to getting my digital code for this. Not expecting GOTY but be nice to play a 'AAA' platform game for a nice change of pace


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 13, 2016)

Welp. Guess I'll get this on PS4


----------



## eduall (Dec 13, 2016)

are you gex?  
miss Gex


----------



## depaul (Dec 13, 2016)

... And soon Nintendo will apologize as well and will say they'll skip the Wii U version of Zelda BOTW in favor of the Switch because of "technical difficulties".
The Wii U is dead because of Nintendo themselves. Look at the PS3: even when the console was hacked Sony continued to support it, counter attacked with a new model more secure, and more updates to patch security holes, and new exciting games to push users to update if they want to play.

Nintendo are losers, now they offer 100 $ for hackers who help them secure their consoles... Really pathetic.
They punish us, Wii U buyers, for their failure. I would never buy a Nintendo console again.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 13, 2016)

I was the one who chose the Wii U version but now I'm trying to decide between the PC version or just waiting it out for the Switch version. I'm not sure why they chose to offer the Wii U option in the first place. That nostalgia, "hey, remember when we released stuff on Nintendo?" feeling? If they were going to try and downgrade the game, they might as well make ports for the PS3/360.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would normally be angry it was cancelled for my Wii.U but I just got my PS4 which is nice! Totally looking forward to this looks awesome


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 13, 2016)

This is pretty wrong of the project creators to ask for money in the hopes of a console version that is now cancelled. Even after they said how majority of backers choose the Wii U version and that will be the "definitive" version.

I'm not angry at all as my platform of choice is superior in every way.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2016)

I have my doubts that this couldn't be make on the Wii U, at the same time, I have my doubts that they are lying. I can't really tell. Not that it matters. It not like they just packed up and left, it is still coming to Nintendo. 

It no denying the Switch is coming. If everything goes well, it will soon happen to the 3ds too. You can only support the old consoles for so long, rather it be successful or not. Doesn't anyone honestly want devs to not move their games onto the new console, knowing that is where most people are going? Like even Gamefreak is ready to move away from the 3DS, already. 
Even if it still came, people would complain why this coming to the Wii U, anyway. 

Anyway, I might just pick this up for the Switch.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 13, 2016)

I swear i just saw Microsoft was the publisher for the game...hmmm each of the main 3 publishing the gane for thier respective consoles maybe?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

The Switch will definitely have much more power; meaning easier playability. Although, I do love the WiiU's all-in-one emulation! <3


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2016)

This project looks so desperate to me, it comes across like an attempt to capture lightning in a bottle. The original Banjo games were great because of the people involved and the time frame of the release, I don't think this can be artificially recreated. Everything including the font just borders on copyright infringement, it's a blatant carbon copy created in an attempt to resurrect former glory that is long since dated. I can understand the appeal, but I am skeptical when it comes to the motives, not to mention the execution.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

I wasn't a big fan of the Banjo games and probably won't be a fan of this game but I'll try it out when it comes out for PC I guess.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 13, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> it will soon happen to the 3ds too.


But it was never confirmed for 3DS. Just current gen consoles, PC, Mac, and Linux.


----------



## Abcdfv (Dec 13, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> But it was never confirmed for 3DS. Just current gen consoles, PC, Mac, and Linux.


They're saying 3DS is gonna be dead in a couple months because of the switch.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 13, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> They're saying 3DS is gonna be dead in a couple months because of the switch.


Is that suppose to be a surprise?

Are we expected for Nintendo to still produce Nintendo 64 games despite the console being over 20 years old? How about the GameBoy Advance that is 15 years old?


----------



## metalknuxx (Dec 13, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Is that suppose to be a surprise?
> 
> Are we expected for Nintendo to still produce Nintendo 64 games despite the console being over 20 years old? How about the GameBoy Advance that is 15 years old?


well the New3DS is like 2 years old (1 year old for europe + NA)


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 13, 2016)

metalknuxx said:


> well the New3DS is like 2 years old (1 year old for europe)


Despite having New in the name it isn't a new handheld. Its an upgrade just like the Game boy Advance SP or DSi.


----------



## laudern (Dec 13, 2016)

Being a big fan of mario 64 but not liking banjo at all, I am not looking forward to this game at all.


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 13, 2016)

The game feels like banjo kazooie :') not complaining tho.


----------



## Jonna (Dec 14, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I swear i just saw Microsoft was the publisher for the game...hmmm each of the main 3 publishing the gane for thier respective consoles maybe?


Team 17 is publishing it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> This project looks so desperate to me, it comes across like an attempt to capture lightning in a bottle. The original Banjo games were great because of the people involved and the time frame of the release, I don't think this can be artificially recreated. Everything including the font just borders on copyright infringement, it's a blatant carbon copy created in an attempt to resurrect former glory that is long since dated. I can understand the appeal, but I am skeptical when it comes to the motives, not to mention the execution.


Probably because it IS the same people involved as Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 14, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Team 17 is publishing it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You mean they are from that holy entity of the '90s that was known as Rare?


----------



## Jonna (Dec 14, 2016)

kehkou said:


> You mean they are from that holy entity of the '90s that was known as Rare?


Chris Sutherland, Grant Kirkhope, Steve Mayles, Gavin Price, Steven Hurst, Damien Sparkes, Gary Talbot, Simon Gerges, David Wise, yep! Also a few staff that worked on DKC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2016)

See, unlike other companies (*cough* Project: CARS *cough*) they do the right thing and move it to another platform, moving the Switch is good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2016)

YetoJesse said:


> The game feels like banjo kazooie :') not complaining tho.


since it's made by the REAL rare it should be.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> This project looks so desperate to me, it comes across like an attempt to capture lightning in a bottle. The original Banjo games were great because of the people involved and the time frame of the release, I don't think this can be artificially recreated. Everything including the font just borders on copyright infringement, it's a blatant carbon copy created in an attempt to resurrect former glory that is long since dated. I can understand the appeal, but I am skeptical when it comes to the motives, not to mention the execution.


I imagine their motive is to not remain a one-trick pony forever.  Also to attract more money to future projects by releasing a game that effectively captures the spirit of Banjo-Kazooie in 2017.  The sounds and music aren't too hard to mimic, so ultimately I think what this comes down to is whether the writing and level design are done as well as B-K.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 14, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Chris Sutherland, Grant Kirkhope, Steve Mayles, Gavin Price, Steven Hurst, Damien Sparkes, Gary Talbot, Simon Gerges, David Wise, yep! Also a few staff that worked on DKC.


Sweeet!


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 14, 2016)

Y'know i'm not surprised at all that the 10 or so people who picked WiiU are probably from GBAtemp. It's not surprising in the least that they aren't making a WiiU version, given they aren't making an NES or gameboy colour version either. No point porting to dead consoles.
Anyway i'm pretty hyped for this game. I missed the kickstarter but i'm still really excited to get it. It's looking really good and like it'll have a nice fresh dose of Banjo Kazooie wackiness.




eduall said:


> are you gex?
> miss Gex



Man I would kill for some modern Gex. I fucking loved that series. It had so much character...and aside from a horrid PS1 era camera, it was a pretty damn fun platformer too.



Foxi4 said:


> This project looks so desperate to me, it comes across like an attempt to capture lightning in a bottle. The original Banjo games were great because of the people involved and the time frame of the release, I don't think this can be artificially recreated. Everything including the font just borders on copyright infringement, it's a blatant carbon copy created in an attempt to resurrect former glory that is long since dated. I can understand the appeal, but I am skeptical when it comes to the motives, not to mention the execution.



I didn't know it was possible to make a desperate copy of their own games.
If you weren't aware, it's made by a lot of the people who made Banjo Kazooie.
They aren't copying shit, they're just making a sequel in the only way that is possible without the rights to games they made in the past.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2016)

If I had backed this for Wii U, I'd get my donation back now that the one console I own isn't getting the game. The new shaders and lighting effects look great, but now it's a no-sale from me.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I swear i just saw Microsoft was the publisher for the game...hmmm each of the main 3 publishing the gane for thier respective consoles maybe?


Steam page says Team17 is publisher.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2016)

@Hells Malice @Jonna I'm well-aware that it's the same people, I'm also aware of the fact that it's been over a decade. You failed to grasp my point entirely, the point being that Banjo was made by the right people at the right time and I feel that this is made by the right people who haven't moved on and reeks of desperation to travel back to their glamorous past. It might work, who knows, but it's a carbon copy still. It's not Banjo, except it is, which is copying by definition. Instead of making a brand-new game, they're giving an old franchise a ride on the necromancy train and giving it some professional mortician-style make-up to avoid getting sued. Each to their own, I guess - I personally prefer original ideas.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I personally prefer original ideas.


I agree with that in general, but I also feel developers would be doing us a great service by remaking a lot of N64/PS1 games now that we're past the era when controls were iffy and polygons were giant and indistinct.  It's a case by case thing, and it helps that nobody else has created a satisfactory Banjo-Kazooie clone up to this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> I agree with that in general, but I also feel developers would be doing us a great service by remaking a lot of N64/PS1 games now that we're past the era when controls were iffy and polygons were giant and indistinct.  It's a case by case thing, and it helps that nobody else has created a satisfactory Banjo-Kazooie clone up to this point.


Remakes are a double-edged sword. When the stretch of time between the original and the remake is substantial, you're not just trying to make a good video game, you're also trying to vault over a high bar of nostalgia. Remakes are very rarely considered better than the originals, or even as good as the originals - I can count those cases on one hand - REMake, MGS:TS, FF Remakes on the DS and that's about it. On the other end of the spectrum you have games that try too hard and just end up failing to meet expectations and fall into obscurity and shame. Just make a sequel - make new, interesting content rather than dragging a dead corpse across mud. It's a double-whammy - you get to play a brand-new game with brand-new content rather than replay an old game with better visuals.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Remakes are a double-edged sword. When the stretch of time between the original and the remake is substantial, you're not just trying to make a good video game, you're also trying to vault over a high bar of nostalgia. Remakes are very rarely considered better than the originals, or even as good as the originals - I can count those cases on one hand - REMake, MGS:TS, FF Remakes on the DS and that's about it. On the other end of the spectrum you have games that try too hard and just end up failing to meet expectations and fall into obscurity and shame. Just make a sequel - make new, interesting content rather than dragging a dead corpse across mud. It's a double-whammy - you get to play a brand-new game with brand-new content rather than replay an old game with better visuals.


Well sure, but this game isn't even a remake in the traditional sense.  "Spiritual successor" is the buzzphrase these days I believe.  I haven't seen anything from the game footage that screams blatantly ripped from Banjo-Kazooie.  I saw Shovel Knight, though, and that was pretty cool.

By not being attached to the previous IP they can improve any glaring flaws with the B-K formula while keeping what worked.


----------



## Zense (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well sure, but this game isn't even a remake in the traditional sense.  "Spiritual successor" is the buzzphrase these days I believe.  I haven't seen anything from the game footage that screams blatantly ripped from Banjo-Kazooie.  I saw Shovel Knight, though, and that was pretty cool.
> 
> By not being attached to the previous IP they can improve any glaring flaws with the B-K formula while keeping what worked.


I agree and my biggest hope is to see what improvements we are able to make to the classics with the leap in technology. The way I see this trend of 3d platformers coming back is that we've moved on from reviving the 2d platformers (which started with Braid, more or less) to the next gen of 3d classics. So I don't understand how people can call this a desperate attempt, because seeing how the revival of 2d platformers went incredibly well, I can only immagine the same for 3d platformers, given that we're able to improve on them enough to feel we've come a long way since then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well sure, but this game isn't even a remake in the traditional sense.  "Spiritual successor" is the buzzphrase these days I believe.  I haven't seen anything from the game footage that screams blatantly ripped from Banjo-Kazooie.  I saw Shovel Knight, though, and that was pretty cool.
> 
> By not being attached to the previous IP they can improve any glaring flaws with the B-K formula while keeping what worked.


If they can pull it off, all the power to them, really. It's what the fans want. I'm just jaded and cynical because I've seen this play out before, and it rarely plays out well.


----------



## Jonna (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> @Hells Malice @Jonna I'm well-aware that it's the same people, I'm also aware of the fact that it's been over a decade. You failed to grasp my point entirely, the point being that Banjo was made by the right people at the right time and I feel that this is made by the right people who haven't moved on and reeks of desperation to travel back to their glamorous past. It might work, who knows, but it's a carbon copy still. It's not Banjo, except it is, which is copying by definition. Instead of making a brand-new game, they're giving an old franchise a ride on the necromancy train and giving it some professional mortician-style make-up to avoid getting sued. Each to their own, I guess - I personally prefer original ideas.


I understand your sentiment, actually. There's a slight feeling far in the back of my mind that this could be something too late. I love the people involved, and this is one of few games I'm actually mainly optimistic about, so I'll remain hopeful.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2016)

Jonna said:


> I understand your sentiment, actually. There's a slight feeling far in the back of my mind that this could be something too late. I love the people involved, and this is one of few games I'm actually mainly optimistic about, so I'll remain hopeful.


Yeah I'd be more pessimistic about it if all the footage and screenshots weren't fantastic, game seems to ooze charm and fun.  It looks like they're using Unity to me, which would mean some pretty good optimization all around.


----------



## MasterofSidesteps (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't own a U but I can see why its owners are pissed, they paid the most towards the kickstarter plus it was said to be the "definitive" version, they got screwed over.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 16, 2016)

MasterofSidesteps said:


> I don't own a U but I can see why its owners are pissed, they paid the most towards the kickstarter plus it was said to be the "definitive" version, they got screwed over.


Do we know for certain that WiiU people paid the most toward the kickstarter?  And they knew it was coming to several more powerful platforms as well, they should've known it wasn't going to be the definitive version.


----------



## MasterofSidesteps (Dec 16, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Do we know for certain that WiiU people paid the most toward the kickstarter?  And they knew it was coming to several more powerful platforms as well, they should've known it wasn't going to be the definitive version.



They said themselves that most of the donations went towards the U version and that the U version was the one Playtonic was personally working on (the X1 and PS4 versions would get ported by T17.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 16, 2016)

MasterofSidesteps said:


> They said themselves that most of the donations went towards the U version and that the U version was the one Playtonic was personally working on (the X1 and PS4 versions would get ported by T17.


I see.  Well I'm sure they're getting the option of a refund or a different version of the game now.


----------



## MasterofSidesteps (Dec 16, 2016)

Xzi said:


> I see.  Well I'm sure they're getting the option of a refund or a different version of the game now.


I hear they're doing refunds which is good but anyone who really wanted to play it but doesn't have the other systems, a decent pc nor will be able to buy the switch got the short end of the stick. But I'm honestly not sure what else PG could have done under these circumstances


----------



## Psychdelic (Dec 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe, but we all know the Wii U isn't exactly a powerhouse, I can totally see it not being powerful enough to run Yooka-Laylee.
> In other news, I get more hyped with each new trailer. It's exactly my kind of game. I'll probably be picking up the Switch version as well as the PC version which I already backed.


What dya mean? This is not Crysis 4 nor Elder Scrolls, it's just an HD Banjo Kazooie. It can run it no sweat. Remember the Wii U has XCX which is probably the most intensive game on the hardware side and that one's probably harder than this.

It's just like the guy who replied said, bullshit. The Wii U is dead so they see no point on supporting it anymore. Also it makes me think how easy or hard will it be to port it over Switch, hopefully hard, otherwise it means the Switch will share a lot in the software side to the Wii U, making it a Wiiv3 aka there will be an emulator 2 years after launch so it's pointless to get the console and you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Irastris (Dec 17, 2016)

Sure would be nice if they'd give a more detailed reason for why they can't continue bringing the game to the Wii U, instead of just saying "there were technical difficulties".
If Nintendo could make Skyward Sword work on the Wii, then Playtonic should sure as hell have been able to make Yooka-Laylee work on the Wii U.

I'm especially disappointed that I'll be needing to grab a refund from when I backed this game, because my secondhand Wii U is the only thing I have that would have been capable of running it.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 17, 2016)

greenkoala said:


> What dya mean? This is not Crysis 4 nor Elder Scrolls, it's just an HD Banjo Kazooie.


That's true, but let's not pretend a modern-day Banjo-Kazooie wouldn't be taxing on older hardware.  Remember how wide-open the level design of B-K is?  How you could basically go anywhere that you could see?  Now imagine about 1000x the number of polygons in every square inch of environment, character models, graphical effects, etc.  Then you put it all together from a vantage point where you can see everything from a level on one screen.  WiiU was probably hitting 5 FPS half the time.

If they had scaled it down considerably and made it look ugly as all hell then maybe it would've reached a playable frame rate, but Nintendo probably jumped in and told them it wasn't worth the time since they were stopping manufacturing of WiiU.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2016)

Welp, they lost my purchase. Thanks for being "that dev" who stiffed the Wii U, just like every other dev did. Wouldn't be surprised if the Switch devs jump ship too, just like they did for the Wii U.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 24, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Welp, they lost my purchase. Thanks for being "that dev" who stiffed the Wii U, just like every other dev did. Wouldn't be surprised if the Switch devs jump ship too, just like they did for the Wii U.


There's just no way Switch doesn't get more third-party dev attention given it has support for OpenGL/Vulkan/Nvidia API, and those are just what have been confirmed so far.  Porting will be way easier and that's also why From was able to get DS3 running on it so easy.


----------



## Jonna (Dec 24, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Welp, they lost my purchase. Thanks for being "that dev" who stiffed the Wii U, just like every other dev did. Wouldn't be surprised if the Switch devs jump ship too, just like they did for the Wii U.


By "that dev," do you mean Nintendo? Because they stiffed the Wii U themselves, so developers logically don't have much choice, unless they want to back develop for a dying console that even the manufacturer and producer aren't supporting anymore.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Welp, they lost my purchase. Thanks for being "that dev" who stiffed the Wii U, just like every other dev did. Wouldn't be surprised if the Switch devs jump ship too, just like they did for the Wii U.


this is going to be on the switch


----------

